# Denver/Boulder Wheel Builder



## Im_Gumby_Damn_It (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi,

Back in the area after a few years and I'm looking for a quality wheel builder in th area? Any ideas, folks? I'm looking for somebody versed in classic building, no weight weenie builds.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

It's in Greeley, but Steve at Roubaix Bike Shop does a killer job. He's built two sets of wheels for me: one set for my fixie and one set for my 29er. BOth have been abused and remain perfect. http://theroubaixbicyclecompany.com/ 

Also, Vecchios in Boulder is top notch. www.vecchios.com


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I had mine built by Nate at Campus Cycles. 32, 3x, King/Dt Swiss 1.2 - pretty classic build. Not the most lightweight, but bombproof. I go about 212 lbs these days and they have not moved out of true/round in 2500 miles. Tell him Dan the wood fender guy sent you.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Schwab Cycles are located near Colfax and Pierce. I have always had good luck with them when it comes to wrenching. Haven't had a set of wheels built by them in a number or years but would feel comfortable having them do it if I didn't have a friend that took care of that stuff for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Im_Gumby_Damn_It (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks everybody, appreciate the input!

It's been twelve years living out state and out of the country and I've lost touch with the LBS's in the area. I have a couple sets of Ambrosio's Excellight SSC clincher and Nemesis sew-up rims I picked up in Europe, and I'm hoping somebody can do a "classic" job building them up. I'll take a look at the shops everybody mentioned.


Thanks


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Take them to Vecchio's so that by the time I get around to taking my Excellights there, they will have even more experience with them


----------

